# problema con firefox

## Hal-10000

Ciao a tutti, questo è il problema che oggi ho avuto con Firefox. Provo a descriverlo:

-Avvio Firefox (avendo Openbox uso uno shortcut dalla tastiera), 

-appare una piccola finestra con due pulsanti: Refresh Firefox e Start in Safe mode

-premo Start in safe mode

-si avvia firefox con scritto

```
 "Well this is embarassing"

Firefox is having trouble recovering your windows and tabs. This is usually caused by a recently opened web page.

You can try:

    Removing one or more tabs that you think may be causing the problem

    Starting an entirely new browsing session
```

-Ci sono due bottoni uno "Close" e l'altro "Restore" anche se non ci sono sessioni precedenti da riprendere. 

-premo il ottone "Close"

-si apre per una frazione di secondo la schermata di Firefox con il logo di Firefox al centro e poi va in crash.

```
firefox           

(process:3587): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed

(process:3587): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed

Errore di segmentazione

```

Non saprei come risolvere.

Avevo rimosso la cartella ~.mozilla, ma non ha portato alcun risultato.

La cosa è iniziata dopo l'aggiornamento @world fatto stamattina. Prima firefox ha sempre funzionato bene.

Se serve posso postare cosa è successo durante l'aggiornamento.

Nessun problema nè con Google-Chrome nè con Midori.

Grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto.

----------

## cloc3

 *Hal-10000 wrote:*   

> Avevo rimosso la cartella ~.mozilla, ma non ha portato alcun risultato.
> 
> 

 

questo è il punto che rende intrigante il tuo caso.

l'errore di segmentazione può far pensare a qualche problema del codice.

io proverei a ricompilare, o a compilare la versione precedente.

magari dichiara qual è la versione specifica del tuo firefox, per confrontarla con quelle degli altri utenti (io ho la 40.0.3 e non ho problemi).

valuta se il tuo sistema usa CFLAGS particolari.

----------

## Hal-10000

Ciao e grazie per il riscontro.

Questa è la mia versione di firefox: 

```
~ $ sudo emerge -pv firefox

!!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir): '/var/lib/layman/bleeding-edge'

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ~] www-client/firefox-41.0-r1::gentoo  USE="dbus gmp-autoupdate gstreamer jemalloc3 jit startup-notification wifi -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -egl -gstreamer-0 -hardened -minimal (-neon) (-pgo) -pulseaudio (-selinux) -system-cairo -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libvpx -system-sqlite {-test}" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -as -ast -be -bg -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy_NL -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -hy_AM -id -is -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb_NO -nl -nn_NO -or -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv_SE -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

Dopo l'aggiornamento del sistema, di cui parlavo sopra, avevo anche ricompilato firefox.

Posso provare ad installare una versione precedente tipo la 40.0.3 

```
 $ eix firefox

[I] www-client/firefox

     Available versions:  38.2.0^d 38.2.1^d (~)38.3.0^d (~)40.0.3^d (~)41.0-r1^d {bindist custom-cflags custom-optimization dbus debug egl +gmp-autoupdate gstreamer gstreamer-0 hardened +jemalloc3 +jit +minimal neon pgo pulseaudio selinux startup-notification system-cairo system-icu system-jpeg system-libvpx system-sqlite test wifi LINGUAS="af ar as ast be bg bn_BD bn_IN br bs ca cs cy da de el en_GB en_ZA eo es_AR es_CL es_ES es_MX et eu fa fi fr fy_NL ga_IE gd gl gu_IN he hi_IN hr hu hy_AM id is it ja kk km kn ko lt lv mai mk ml mr nb_NO nl nn_NO or pa_IN pl pt_BR pt_PT rm ro ru si sk sl son sq sr sv_SE ta te th tr uk vi xh zh_CN zh_TW"}

     Installed versions:  41.0-r1^d(18:34:18 26/09/2015)(dbus gmp-autoupdate gstreamer jemalloc3 jit startup-notification wifi -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -egl -gstreamer-0 -hardened -minimal -neon -pgo -pulseaudio -selinux -system-cairo -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libvpx -system-sqlite -test LINGUAS="it -af -ar -as -ast -be -bg -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy_NL -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -hy_AM -id -is -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb_NO -nl -nn_NO -or -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv_SE -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW")

     Homepage:            http://www.mozilla.com/firefox

     Description:         Firefox Web Browser

```

come CFLAGS, non ho modificato niente, almeno credo 

```
 cat /etc/portage/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

# CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="git subversion -minimal -qt4 lock session startup-notification \

     thunar networkmanager mmx sse2 fat ffmpeg gstreamer alsa midi \

     consolekit bindist jpeg jpg udev X xorg dbus dvd crd wifi usb \

     -kde -gnome infinality"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i915"

LINGUAS="it"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

# Set PORTDIR for backward compatibility with various tools:

#   gentoo-bashcomp - bug #478444

#   euse - bug #474574

#   euses and ufed - bug #478318

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/home/giulio/overlay"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY}"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/var/lib/layman/bleeding-edge

```

----------

## cloc3

ho installato la tua versione di firefox su un mio sistema e funziona regolarmente:

```

s939 ~ # eix firefox

[I] www-client/firefox

     Available versions:  38.2.0^d 38.2.1^d (~)38.3.0^d (~)40.0.3^d (~)41.0-r1^d {bindist custom-cflags custom-optimization dbus debug egl +gmp-autoupdate gstreamer gstreamer-0 hardened +jemalloc3 +jit +minimal neon pgo pulseaudio selinux startup-notification system-cairo system-icu system-jpeg system-libvpx system-sqlite test wifi LINGUAS="af ar as ast be bg bn_BD bn_IN br bs ca cs cy da de el en_GB en_ZA eo es_AR es_CL es_ES es_MX et eu fa fi fr fy_NL ga_IE gd gl gu_IN he hi_IN hr hu hy_AM id is it ja kk km kn ko lt lv mai mk ml mr nb_NO nl nn_NO or pa_IN pl pt_BR pt_PT rm ro ru si sk sl son sq sr sv_SE ta te th tr uk vi xh zh_CN zh_TW"}

     Installed versions:  41.0-r1^d(16:46:22 27/09/2015)(dbus gmp-autoupdate gstreamer jemalloc3 jit minimal pulseaudio startup-notification system-cairo system-icu system-jpeg system-libvpx system-sqlite -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -egl -gstreamer-0 -hardened -neon -pgo -selinux -test -wifi LINGUAS="en_GB it -af -ar -as -ast -be -bg -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_ZA -eo -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy_NL -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -hy_AM -id -is -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb_NO -nl -nn_NO -or -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv_SE -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW")

     Homepage:            http://www.mozilla.com/firefox

     Description:         Firefox Web Browser

```

forse, una cartella da guardare, alla ricerca di qualche corruzione del filesystem, può essere ~/.cache.

----------

## Hal-10000

Io invece ho installato la versione di firefox che hai tu 40.0.3

```
echo ">=www-client/firefox-41.0-r1" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

e poi 

```
emerge -DuNkav --with-bdeps=y world
```

adesso la sto testando e funziona per il momento.

Per quanto riguarda la cartella .cache invece sto pensando che ho uno script allo spegnimento del sistema che mi pulisce qualche file tra cui anche .cache,

in particolare ho questo comando 

```
rm -rf /home/giulio/.cache/mozilla/firefox/41u2bprx.default-1427271313461/{thumbnails,cache2/entries}/*

```

 e quest'altro 

```
rm -rf /home/giulio/.cache/thumbnails/normal/*

```

Magari c'è qualcosa che non va? Hanno funzionato egregiamente fino ad oggi!

----------

## cloc3

 *Hal-10000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Magari c'è qualcosa che non va? Hanno funzionato egregiamente fino ad oggi!

 

Ah, saperlo!

sembrano comandi troppo specifici per una cache, che andrebbe rispettata come uno spazio privato delle applicazioni.

secondo me, se si desidera cancellare a mano le cache, lo dovebbe fare in modo integrale, non solo parzialmente.

inoltre, bisogna essere sicuri che, al momento in cui viene cancellata la cache, il programma sia spento.

semmai c'è da dire che il tuo primo rm mira ad una sessione di firefox molto specifica, che probabilmente tu hai già rimosso (stando a quanto dicevi sopra).

perché non provi a ricompilare l'ultima versione di firefox e la lanci dalla home di un utente vergine, tanto per essere sicuro di partire da zero?

----------

## Hal-10000

ho ricompilato l'ultima versione di firefox (41.0-r1), ma l'ho lanciata dallo stesso utente, senza crearne uno nuovo, per mancanza di tempo, ma:

```
 $ firefox

(process:5199): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed

*************************

A coding exception was thrown in a Promise resolution callback.

See https://developer.mozilla.org/Mozilla/JavaScript_code_modules/Promise.jsm/Promise

Full message: TypeError: can't convert method to string

Full stack: _define@resource://gre/modules/commonjs/method/core.js:178:16

@resource://gre/modules/commonjs/method/core.js:214:1

CuddlefishLoader/options<.load@resource://gre/modules/commonjs/sdk/loader/cuddlefish.js:79:18

@resource://gre/modules/commonjs/sdk/util/dispatcher.js:10:16

CuddlefishLoader/options<.load@resource://gre/modules/commonjs/sdk/loader/cuddlefish.js:79:18

@resource://gre/modules/commonjs/sdk/window/utils.js:13:24

CuddlefishLoader/options<.load@resource://gre/modules/commonjs/sdk/loader/cuddlefish.js:79:18

@resource://gre/modules/commonjs/sdk/addon/window.js:11:47

CuddlefishLoader/options<.load@resource://gre/modules/commonjs/sdk/loader/cuddlefish.js:79:18

startup/<@resource://gre/modules/commonjs/sdk/addon/runner.js:71:19

Handler.prototype.process@resource://gre/modules/Promise-backend.js:922:23

this.PromiseWalker.walkerLoop@resource://gre/modules/Promise-backend.js:801:7

this.PromiseWalker.scheduleWalkerLoop/<@resource://gre/modules/Promise-backend.js:740:39

exports.Utils.yield@jar:file:///home/giulio/.mozilla/firefox/qqza3ycl.default/extensions/%7Bd10d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d%7D.xpi!/lib/utils.js:361:12

INIParser.prototype.process@jar:file:///home/giulio/.mozilla/firefox/qqza3ycl.default/extensions/%7Bd10d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d%7D.xpi!/lib/filterStorage.js:870:7

exports.IO.readFromFile/onProgress@jar:file:///home/giulio/.mozilla/firefox/qqza3ycl.default/extensions/%7Bd10d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d%7D.xpi!/lib/io.js:97:15

exports.IO.readFromFile/<@jar:file:///home/giulio/.mozilla/firefox/qqza3ycl.default/extensions/%7Bd10d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d%7D.xpi!/lib/io.js:182:11

TaskImpl_run@resource://gre/modules/Task.jsm:314:40

Handler.prototype.process@resource://gre/modules/Promise-backend.js:922:23

this.PromiseWalker.walkerLoop@resource://gre/modules/Promise-backend.js:801:7

this.PromiseWalker.scheduleWalkerLoop/<@resource://gre/modules/Promise-backend.js:740:39

*************************

Errore di segmentazione

```

----------

## Hal-10000

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> perché non provi a ricompilare l'ultima versione di firefox e la lanci dalla home di un utente vergine, tanto per essere sicuro di partire da zero?

 

Ho provato a ricompilare l'ultima versione di firefox ed a lanciarlo dalla home di un nuovo utente che ho creato, ma firefox si apre e subito dopo va in crash

```
$ firefox

(process:2448): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed

/usr/share/themes/MurrinaNeoGraphite/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:52: Murrine configuration option "scrollbar_color" is no longer supported and will be ignored.

Errore di segmentazione

```

qualche idea su come risolvere?

----------

## sabayonino

ciao. sembra in conflitto con il tema in uso.

prova a cambiare tema del desktop.(magari quello di default)

----------

## Hal-10000

ciao, ho cambiato il tema. Con "lxappearance" ho messo sotto la tag Elementi il tema Awaita e stessa cosa sotto la tag Tema icone. Ma va sempre in crash

```
giulio2@miogentoo ~ $ firefox

(process:2586): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed

Errore di segmentazione

giulio2@miogentoo ~ $ 
```

EDIT:

come WM uso Openbox

----------

